# Greetings!



## elliotb (Jul 30, 2011)

Hello all,

My name is Elliot, I'm 34, and live in Cambridge, MA. I've been sailing at Community Boating in Boston for a few years, and I recently decided to try my hand at some bigger boats and took the ASA 101/103/104 sequence. I'd like to start bareboat chartering some time soon, but I'm looking to gain some experience first. If anyone knows of good ways to get sailing practice in the Boston area (either daysailing or weekend-long cruises) that won't break the bank, please enlighten me!

Thanks.

- Elliot


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

*Sail Clubs*

Welcome Elliot.

The least expensive way I found to get onto a boat was to join a local sail club. Before I bought my first boat and wanted to see if I'd like it enough to make the investment, I paid $40 dues to a local club and crewed during a few races and then during meetings and social events I listened in as members talked about their boats. Do some research and find a club with a mix of boats. The one I belong to has both trailer boats and cruisers so members without boats have options. We'll be taking on two members who want experience with a larger boat for an overnight trip next month.

For more $, some clubs own their own fleet and allow qualified skippers to use the boats. It's pricey but still not as much as boat ownership.

I also know someone who barters for time on the water. He is a general contractor and also does upholstery work.

Good luck!


----------

